# My new smoker



## edq (May 3, 2010)

Hi guys.  After reading all your threads, I finally pulled together to build a small smoker.  Here are the pictures.  I started off with an old water pressure tank.  Attachment 24729

Attachment 24730Next I cut out the bottom half in order to build a fire area, but quickly learned that I would need to cut and reattach that half with the concave area facing up to create a more natural heating vent.  This a little more challenging because the metal is very thin and kept collapsing with the arc welder. 
Next, I went to the hardware store to pick up a thermometer but could only find the oven type here, which I need opinions on if you have experienced this type. Attachment 24735

 Eventually, I assembled the fire box, attached the smoke vent, doors and locks.  Attachment 24740Attachment 24738

This is a very small smoker but I'm hoping it will provide lots of fun.  Any suggestions or comments are greatly appreciated.  Attachment 24742Attachment 24741  Thanks again for your help.  Smoke on.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (May 3, 2010)

Looks awesome.  The only thing I would caution you about is not to trust that thermometer.  Get a probe type meat thermometer, make a stand for the probe out of wood and set it on the meat grate.  Fire up the smoker and compare the temps with what your door thermo says.  That will give you an idea of what your real temps are.  My door thermos, for example show about 20 degrees cooler than the actual grate temps. 

Other than that...    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great job.


----------



## edq (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion.  I think you are right because I had a problem with my first smoke (bb ribs) this weekend.  I followed all the instructions, kept wondering why it didn't look right and they turned out dry.  You would think it cooked for too long but the timing was right according the e-course and other threads (around 3 hours). You are saying the temp was too high?  

Do you think I should build a door to close the smoke shaft to control heat?Attachment 24743

EQ


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (May 3, 2010)

If I were a betting man, I would bet that your smoker is running a good deal hotter than your thermometer is indicating.  As far as modifications, I'm not sure.  Maybe some of the UDS gurus around here may have some suggestions for you.  I've never built one, so I really don't know.  Good luck with it and keep us posted.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 3, 2010)

Now it is a different smoker for sure but it looks like it will be a fine smoker for you. It's good practice on building smokers too.


----------



## bbq engineer (May 3, 2010)

Hey EDQ,

Suggestions that I have are the following...

I can't tell if you have a separation between the firebox and the smoke chamber.  If not, you will want to get a water pan in there or at least a baffle plate.  The reason is that you don't want direct heat into the smoke chamber.  Also, a water pan will help regulate the heat and make it more temperature stable.  It will absorb heat and put off steam at 212° which is really close to where you want to smoke at.

Also, I can't tell if you have an air intake control...this will help you regulate the fire...shut it down to reduce the air to the fire.  You won't need a shutter on the exhaust vent, keep that open.  Other than that, it looks like a fine smoker...I'm sure you will get some fantastic 'Que outta that thing!

Kicking some points your way for a nice build.


----------



## edq (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions.  
There is already a separation between the firebox and the smoke chamber, it ended up like a gutter, so the juices don't end up in the firebox.  I could fill this area with water as you suggest.  The center between the firebox and the smoke chamber has a 4" opening with a small roof on top, to dispense heat more evenly to the sides.  This picture hopefully illustrates.  Attachment 24744
I need to improve the air intake control, as I only opened this at the last minute and it does NOT shut completely closed.  
Thanks again.


----------



## edq (May 4, 2010)

I'm going to try another smoke again pretty soon and will keep you posted on results.  It seems that during my first attempt, it heated too fast and with the inaccurate thermo, I was totally clueless that my meat was getting burned.  

I am ordering the thermo suggested with the wire prove but will NOT get it (in El Salvador) for another two weeks.  In the meantime, I am dying to give it another run.  Will keep you up-to-date.


----------

